#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Hua Hin Regatta 2007 at Hua Hin Naval Yacht Club

## dirtydog

*Don’t Miss Hua Hin Regatta 2007*

The Yacht Racing Association of Thailand (YRAT) in collaborating with the Royal Thai Navy (RTN), TAT and the District Authority of Hua Hin to organize The Hua Hin Regatta 2007 at Hua Hin Naval Yacht Club and Sofitel Centara Grand Resort and Villas, Hua Hin during 1st -5th August.


On 2nd July, at Sofitel Centara Grand Resort & Villas, Hua Hin, Admiral Vichai Yuwanangkul, deputy of commander in chief of The Royal Thai Navy together with Rear Admiral Apiwat Sriwanna, the secretary of Yacht Racing Association of Thailand, Mrs. Supattra Jirathiwat, the vice president of committee executive team of Sofitel group jointly held the meeting to announce the “8th Hua Hin Regatta 2007” at Hua Hin beach. The winner will receive the Vega Rudder Royal Trophies.

In addition, the event this year is organized to commemorate H.M. the King Bhumibol Adulyadej’s sailing held on 19th April 1966 and to glorify his 80th birthday celebration. The King use to sail the type O.K. Vega where he took off from Pieumsuk Klai Kang Won Palace, Hua Hin, then crossed over the Gulf of Thailand to the Royal Thai Navy in Sattaheep, Rayong with the distance of 60 nautical miles which took 17 hours. After the king reached his destination, he gave the Vega rudder to the Royal Thai Navy as a souvenir. However, The Royal Thai Navy has made every effort to make sure the sailing activities continue. Every year around this time they host the Sailing championships, Hua Hin Regatta. This year is his 80th birthday anniversary; The Royal Thai Navy would like to be part of his celebration.

Admiral Vichai said “There are many types of sails designed for this competition, but the most important one to this race is Super Mod because it is made and created by H.M. the King. Its outstanding capability is very effective against the wind along with a harmoniously shaped hull.
“Super Mod was registered with its copyright in England and has become the most used sailing boat for a Thai racer” Said Admiral Vichai.

For this event there will be participants racing from many different countries, Japan and Singapore etc.

With accordance to the competition, there are 2 different races.
1. Thailand Open Championship Race, which is comprised of 8 types of sails, Optimist, Super Mod, Laser, 420, 470, enterprise, Catamaran, Platu (one design).

2. Vega Rudder Races which is comprised of 6 types, which are Laser, 420, 470, Enterprise, Catamaran, Platu (one design)

“For any Thai competitors, they will be able to enhance their skills and experience for the up-coming international race. We also have a future plan in establishing training school in Hua Hin for interested local youths who would like to participate in any future events” revealed Rear Admiral Apiwat.

For more information please call the Public Relations Department of The Sailing Association of Thailand 081-583-9689, 02-472-0852 or logon *ÊÁÒ¤Áá¢è§àÃ×ÍãºáËè§»ÃÐà·Èä·Â ã¹¾ÃÐºÃÁÃÒªÙ»¶ÑÁÀì* 

Hua Hin Today

----------

